# Please post pics of your stylish, black, negative display, digital watches



## Timestop74

I'm looking for ideas. I just bought a Highgear Altiforce and like the look of the all black dial. It is a tad big to be a style watch and is more of the outdoor activity watch type. I'd like some ideas for more of a fashion watch rather than utility. Here is a pic of the altiforce.


----------



## BlackLight




----------



## AaaVee

My number 1 ->










My nr 2 ->










;-)


----------



## igorycha

Sometimes it can be fashionable, sometimes tool.


----------



## 0jatakk0

This one is really cool if you like the ana-digi look:


----------



## jason_recliner

Sensational pics all!!!


----------



## SynMike




----------



## Armchair

b-)


----------



## horrovac

AaaVee said:


> My number 1 ->


That looks really very very nice. What is that?

As for that second one, the Mercedes thing... I'm very sorry but... God in heaven that's ugly! What were they thinking? They should just stick to making cars, if that's the best they can come up with.


----------



## OILMAN

nice......


----------



## novedl

cool watches aavvee, both of them.


----------



## Toronto Pete

I must buy a camera. Pic from the site, the watch is equally impressive in person.


----------



## Nephro

These are pics of my 10 yr old son's Mudman I recently bought him. He is a developing watch enthusiast:-!




























His collection so far:|>


----------



## demer03

Not stylish...but a trusty friend.


----------



## bulldog15

GW700BDJ, minus the bracelet...


----------



## Mr_Pacman

Here is mine:


----------



## Timestop74

I'm not usually a huge Casio fan (I absolutely HATE the 1 second light shutoff time) but that GW700BDJ, is really cool. Might even be purchase worthy. 

Also, that Victoronix is great looking too. What model is that?


----------



## Mr_Pacman

The Victorinox is the Chrono Classic XLS MT, which uses the same movement as the older Breitling Aerospace.


----------



## AaaVee

It's Rosendahl watch V.
Regarding Mercedes watch - it looks much better in person ;-)


----------



## TNT13

Here's one I did because it wasn't getting any wrist time.

Before:









After:


----------



## Bleh

Not my pic. I'm too lazy to upload one right now.

Definitely not the coolest, or stylish, but it's black, has a negative display, and tops the charts for Geek cred.


----------



## Vivian886

Here are mine:


----------



## igorycha




----------



## music_healing

Casio 5600














































Simple is Better
William


----------



## HPoirot

Another analogue/digital.

Wow, my photo taking skills are terrible...


----------



## Metlin

Timestop74 said:


> I'm not usually a huge Casio fan (I absolutely HATE the 1 second light shutoff time) but that GW700BDJ, is really cool. Might even be purchase worthy.


Can't speak for other Casios, but on most Pathfinders, holding down the light button puts them in the 3-5 second backlight mode (for about an hour, I think).


----------



## ed21x

What is that gorgeous strap you are using with that CASIO? 



music_healing said:


> Casio 5600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple is Better
> William


----------



## lostinspace

I've got this one. Casio G-Shock G-7710


----------



## Biased&Critical

These change from positive to negative. Are you feeling good, or evil today?


----------



## novedl

suunto x-lander negative display


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## Jon Kenney

SynMike said:


>


Can anyone tell me the model number of this please? I need one:-!


----------



## Chaos215bar2

Casio GA100-1A1. I bought one of these when my other Casio (GS-1300B) was in for repairs, and it's very nice, especially considering the price. Just be aware that it's a very large watch.


----------



## Jon Kenney

Chaos215bar2 said:


> Casio GA100-1A1. I bought one of these when my other Casio (GS-1300B) was in for repairs, and it's very nice, especially considering the price. Just be aware that it's a very large watch.


Thanks for the reply. Does anyone have a wrist shot?


----------



## Queen6

Nothing comes close the the "Heart of Darkness" not even these pictures PRG-130Y or PRW-1500Y - good luck on the hunt these are not so easy to come by, once this watch is in your mind, well let the game begin ;-) The "Uber" Negative...

Q-6


----------



## iCatchU

My favourite....


----------



## xevious




----------



## zippofan

Highgear Altis:










My others aren't really 'stylish' but certainly do the job:


----------



## iacyclist

I'm having a bit of a love affair with my Vector Deep Blue right now.


----------



## JonL

This thread needs a GD-100!


----------



## Hary




----------



## gloster

New arrival. It's a Nixon Genie. 45mm and they call it a woman's watch. Sigh; eventually we will be wearing dinner plates.

Just got it today. Early impressions:

Pros:
- soft comfy rubber strap
- very legible and detailed font
- somewhat unique rotating bezel to choose mode
- loud tones
- very clean design

Cons:
- typical to slightly below average brightness for a negative display
- rotating bezel mode is not a real "point at function" control. Instead, the bezel only rotates clockwise and each quarter turn of the bezel selects the next function. It's neat, but not really better than a button and not the same as the old digital Seiko's with bezel mode selection
- case has a very plastic feel to it

Wrist shot:


----------



## Redwing24

my three negatives


----------



## morelite




----------



## Lkopo




----------



## cafeine

HPoirot said:


> Another analogue/digital.
> 
> Wow, my photo taking skills are terrible...


Having the same, all I can see is that I frequently spent many minutes starring at it before sleep. It is absolutely fascinating and it looks like a big sporty watch although it's not.

Also, I think it is impossible to take a disent photo of this watch without polarize lens etc


----------



## mikeynd

My one and only


----------



## Lkopo

mikeynd said:


> my one and only
> View attachment 454407


love it!!!


----------



## ericng79

Hiya, I'm new to this forum... Here's some pics of what I just purchased yesterday... ;-)


----------



## got6ponies




----------



## Time4Playnow

Hi, I'm brand new to WatchuSeek, but not new to Casio G-shocks or Pathfinders. Here's my favorite watch that fits into this category:


----------



## isometrus

:-!WELCOME.Nice pathy


Time4Playnow said:


> Hi, I'm brand new to WatchuSeek, but not new to Casio G-shocks or Pathfinders. Here's my favorite watch that fits into this category:


----------



## PatjeB

Style is subjective  Pics of my new Suunto Core. I find it stylish, although I don't wear it at the office.


----------



## mikev

nice ! im really tempted to get this. if only it was a couple of bucks cheaper


morelite said:


>


----------



## T. Wong

wristdial wider view by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## tarquinix

I've been trying to look for this exact watch everywhere. Can you tell me where you got it? I'm having most trouble with the band, was that an add-on? And if so, can you point me to where that can be purchased? Thanks!


----------



## Txemizo

...


----------



## StephenWatch

Here's one of my favourite Citizen Skyhawks...


----------



## Fuzzyjammer

all-black G7800 with negative display. Display contrast is superb, can be easily read in any condition even without using backlight.


----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## novedl

my wifes fave watch










wouldn't mind owning the white example but the branding on the strap is overdone.


----------



## obsidian

Gw-6900bc
gw-700brj
gw-700bdj


----------



## romseyman

gw2500bd


----------



## Mystro

The new Suunto Ambit GPS navigational/training watch has a switchable display and is hands down the clearest display, positive or negative. Ultra fine high density pixels.
This watch is a "game changer" to outdoor watches. It really is in its own league.
















How many watches can be custom tailored for "Sasquatch hunting"?? Yup, I custom tailored a gps "Squatch hunting" profile.


----------



## gloster

Ambit looks great. I hadn't noticed this new release. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## udns_eric

So, here are my 4 black watches.Sorry for the orientation of the photo, I was using Taputalk to upload it.


----------



## rukrem

GX56GB-1









GW7900B-1









Suunto Elementum Terra


----------



## Sedi

Mystro said:


> How many watches can be custom tailored for "Sasquatch hunting"?? Yup, I custom tailored a gps "Squatch hunting" profile.


That looks dangerous as you seemed to be getting very close to the Sasquatch. How did you survive this ;-)?
Btw: that Ambit looks great!!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## artaxerxes

Adidas


----------



## KUNISMAN




----------



## xevious

[Men In Matte Black Gulfman]


----------



## novedl

Sedi said:


> That looks dangerous as you seemed to be getting very close to the Sasquatch. How did you survive this ;-)?
> Btw: that Ambit looks great!!
> 
> cheers, Sedi


It's a given that Sasquatch prefers a watch on rubber straps....no bracelet to pull the hairy wrist(I think he wants mystro's ambit)


----------



## azrul

prg130y,my fave among my protrek.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## sealy




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

There is a PVD version of this:


----------



## filthyj24

I love my Prw 3000.


----------



## NalaJr

Better not mess with his Beef Jerky....you know what happens to those dudes that do that.

Nalajr


----------



## jbjb

Here's mine...


----------



## cal..45

jbjb,

that Seiko looks beautiful, what model is it?


cheers


----------



## m0c021

cal..45 said:


> jbjb,
> 
> that Seiko looks beautiful, what model is it?
> 
> cheers


seiko sdga009


----------



## Tasopappas1

New addition to the family. 
Now if I could figure out how the damn altimeter produced it's readings I would be great:-[


----------



## cadguy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------

